# Night Fishing Tampa Bay



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey all! One of my groomsmen is coming down for my wedding next week and I'd like to take him night fishing the night he gets in. The only night spots I'm really familiar with are in Sarasota and we don't have near the time to go there since he has a late flight. 

Anyone know some good dock lights I can get into or some bridges that hold bait/fish in Tampa Bay? 

Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

DI


----------



## jlb05f15 (Apr 4, 2012)

Brutal


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hit the discharge at the weedon island power plant, and also do some drops around gandy. You'll get a decent mixed bag from what my friends are telling me.


----------

